# If you're on dailup... this will be like watching grass grow. :)



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Whoo.. I just let a big one rip, time to go!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

You and Ollie are both super cute. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I love this picture LOL.










The view at the end.









I like the sunshine's effect here.









Break time!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

He looks like he's had so much fun!!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. This was 14 miles in Morgan Territory in Livermore CA. It was sunny, it had just rained the day before, and was a nice 55 degrees, just cool enough for a long day hike.

I have some nice videos but I'll post it later.


----------



## The Mack (Mar 24, 2007)

RBark said:


> Thanks guys. This was 14 miles in Morgan Territory in Livermore CA. It was sunny, it had just rained the day before, and was a nice 55 degrees, just cool enough for a long day hike.
> 
> I have some nice videos but I'll post it later.


Good picture!
I want a husky so bad, but I can't seem to get away from labs.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

RBark said:


> Thanks guys. This was 14 miles in Morgan Territory in Livermore CA. It was sunny, it had just rained the day before, and was a nice 55 degrees, just cool enough for a long day hike.
> 
> I have some nice videos but I'll post it later.


Wow sounds like nice weather! Love the pictures, but this one is my favorite! Reminds me of a forest on my island in Hawaii.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

The Mack said:


> Good picture!
> I want a husky so bad, but I can't seem to get away from labs.


I like labs too. But Huskies fit my personality more. I prefer the more independent breeds. I can't wait to start training him to pull.

The last video is being uploaded now then I'll be posting the videos. In the next 20 mins or so.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

My god that was like watching grass grow!  Maybe you should consider resizing your pics before posting them here.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I love all of the photos he is a very impressive dog. I love the facial markings. My favorite picture is the one of his back side. He seems to be looking at you with disgust like "I can't believe you just took a picture of my backside." LOL I am jealous. You have lovely country to hike in. That is something I would love to do if I was in better shape and my legs would not give out on me. LOL My dogs would really love it. Especially on a nice 55 degree day. They seem to do best on the slightly cooler days. Me? I like 65 degrees.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

What's a better resolution? My camera takes huge 3072 x 2304 images. Each picture is about 2 1/2 megabytes.  

Just let me know what resolution is ideal for these things and I'll do that from now on. I resized it to 30% original size and I'm not sure how much smaller I need to go.

Thanks


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Holy crap!?!!? 2.5 megabites!?!?! That would take me almost 30 min to upload to photobucket as it takes almost an hour to download a 4 megabite song. lol The size that my friends digital camera makes, I borrow it to take pics of Snoopy, makes it to 680x480. So that would be a good size. If my camera made pics that large, my computer's memory would be full by now it would be really slow.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's the promised videos. 

Forgive my odd voice, I am deaf. I didn't mention in the video, but I was just being silly as this is Coyote country. Just a little bit of a inside joke in the family when me and my younger brother crossed a gate into Yosemite marsh... into seven bears. So I'm very wary of gates now LOL. I figure if I died by Coyote, my brother would get a good laugh about that video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXseCf86BXQ

Camera was strapped to the chair, don't worry.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VBHulZF9a8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_KEIld4i8g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czfwi4DeyRM



Durbkat said:


> Holy crap!?!!? 2.5 megabites!?!?! That would take me almost 30 min to upload to photobucket as it takes almost an hour to download a 4 megabite song. lol The size that my friends digital camera makes, I borrow it to take pics of Snoopy, makes it to 680x480. So that would be a good size. If my camera made pics that large, my computer's memory would be full by now it would be really slow.


I have a 6MB connection and I've never worked with slow connections, so I try to accomodate others as much as I can but I can't do any testing. I know dial up users would have a hard time but I really can't do too much about that other than try to make it smaller.

Wait until I tell you what my videos are LOL. I have one 9 minute movie of Ollie that is 900 MB LOL.

It will be a pain to resize at this point as I already did all the work but from now on I will post pictures in that resolution. Thanks!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

72 dpi and 400x600 pixels works really well.

Anything more than that is a waste of bandwith.

I upload my photos to Photobucket through Flock and it resizes automatically.

Your husky is a beauty.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow, conformation-wise, your dog is incredibly similar to my lead dog, Ronan!!! If Ronan were black and white they would be identical!!! very stunning dog you have there! If you need any tips with training him how to pull, let me know  I'd be more than willing to help!

I wish i could hear the video but alas my computer is silly and the speakers dont pick up sounds off the internet for some reason... *shrugs*


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

There isn't really that much to hear except that you can hear him running and the tags jingling and thats it.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> There isn't really that much to hear except that you can hear him running and the tags jingling and thats it.


I think OC means the first video. I talk a bit in it.

Thanks guys. OC I'll talk with you about it later on when it's time, right now I'm just working on his stamina. I'm told that before he came to me a bit back he was mostly kept in a kennel all day and night every day. He was trained well but the family could not handle his energy and his boredom level was very high.

When I got him he was out of breath on 3 mile walk. After doing 3 miles per walk three times a day I increased it more and more. Now we do 4-6 miles in the morning before work then 6-10 after work. So he's doing much better. But this is on flat paved trail, he was beat after doing 14 miles of uphill and downhill.

So it's time to work on trail hiking more, once he gets his energy back it's time to pull! That, and I need equipment and have no clue what I need. But I'll be sure to ask you about it when I'm ready. Thanks.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I adore Husky's! Your pup is gorgeous!  

14 miles in one day??!! God, that would kill me and I _thought_ I was active!
I walk my Lab about 2 miles a day and I'm exhausted.  It's funny because with my job I'm always up and moving around, walking, running and I have to swim everyday at work but I can only walk 2 miles a day....


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> I adore Husky's! Your pup is gorgeous!
> 
> 14 miles in one day??!! God, that would kill me and I _thought_ I was active!
> I walk my Lab about 2 miles a day and I'm exhausted.  It's funny because with my job I'm always up and moving around, walking, running and I have to swim everyday at work but I can only walk 2 miles a day....


I workin heavy construction as a HVAC installer.  so my stamina is almost unlimited.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I know, my mouth was wide open when I saw your shadow running!  lol I can't run that fast. lol But it looked like ollie was barley breaking a sweat.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

RBark said:


> I workin heavy construction as a HVAC installer.  so my stamina is almost unlimited.


I'm an Educational Aide to a child that has Autism. This particular kid can be combative so a lot of times I'm dodging blows and biting behavior. Also, the kid likes to bolt from rooms so I have to sprint after him. Also, I run and swim with him everyday. When I come home from work I'm not just physically tired but I'm mentally worn out. I think that that has a lot to do with my stamina. When I come home, I just want to sit and do nothing. Plus, I'm sore from whatever blows that *did* land from the day... You should see my arms! My right arm is black and blue now with bite marks all over the place! Most people think that the peacefulness of just walking my dog would be soothing...LOL!!! I just can't seem to do more than 2 miles a day. Occasionally, he doesn't get that if it was a really rough day...


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He is very beautiful! His markings are very pretty. He looks like a real wise dog. Love the pics.

All the pics loaded in a matter of seconds for me.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I know, my mouth was wide open when I saw your shadow running!  lol I can't run that fast. lol But it looked like ollie was barley breaking a sweat.


He can keep up fairly well now. But only short spurts, I do mostly walking but include some running. I'm hoping to eventually turn it to mostly jogging/running.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Geez, I hope people don't think you are being abused by your bf.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> He is very beautiful! His markings are very pretty. He looks like a real wise dog. Love the pics.
> 
> All the pics loaded in a matter of seconds for me.


They all loaded fast for me too. I love the pup's blue eyes! I want a husky so bad, but I had to fall for the giant breeds... 



Durbkat said:


> Geez, I hope people don't think you are being abused by your bf.


My boyfriend has actually expressed that concern.  He thinks that I'm crazy because believe it or not, I actually like my job...


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> I'm an Educational Aide to a child that has Autism. This particular kid can be combative so a lot of times I'm dodging blows and biting behavior. Also, the kid likes to bolt from rooms so I have to sprint after him. Also, I run and swim with him everyday. When I come home from work I'm not just physically tired but I'm mentally worn out. I think that that has a lot to do with my stamina. When I come home, I just want to sit and do nothing. Plus, I'm sore from whatever blows that *did* land from the day... You should see my arms! My right arm is black and blue now with bite marks all over the place! Most people think that the peacefulness of just walking my dog would be soothing...LOL!!! I just can't seem to do more than 2 miles a day. Occasionally, he doesn't get that if it was a really rough day...


Ouch, yeah. If you have a job like that I can understand. When I have to run big jobs and nothing goes right and I get mentally drained then I'm out for the night.

I'm obviously not suited for that job, if a kid punched me I'd punch back LOL. Well maybe not but it would be in the back of my mind lol.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

RBark said:


> I'm obviously not suited for that job, if a kid punched me I'd punch back LOL. Well maybe not but it would be in the back of my mind lol.


Most people say that same thing. However, when the behaviors are happening that thought doesn't even enter my head. I'm not even mad or frustrated. At the time, my sole thought is making sure that he doesn't accidentally hurt himself. Last week I was actually complemented by the TOP boss concerning my reaction to the behaviors. She said that she looked at my face while I was dodging blows and she saw one hard one land and said that my expression didn't change in the least. She said that she noticed that when he finally stopped and looked at me, I smiled at him and told him that everything was "ok". Apparently, she was impressed by it though I'm not really sure what incident she was talking about...


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

Great pics! And you were serious about all that exercise! I feel like such a bad Husky owner watching your vids. I'd rather walk my dog 10 times a day then to run with him for 5 min . Keep it up!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Most people say that same thing. However, when the behaviors are happening that thought doesn't even enter my head. I'm not even mad or frustrated. At the time, my sole thought is making sure that he doesn't accidentally hurt himself. Last week I was actually complemented by the TOP boss concerning my reaction to the behaviors. She said that she looked at my face while I was dodging blows and she saw one hard one land and said that my expression didn't change in the least. She said that she noticed that when he finally stopped and looked at me, I smiled at him and told him that everything was "ok". Apparently, she was impressed by it though I'm not really sure what incident she was talking about...


Sounds like you'll be getting a promotion or a raise soon. lol


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Jak said:


> Great pics! And you were serious about all that exercise! I feel like such a bad Husky owner watching your vids. I'd rather walk my dog 10 times a day then to run with him for 5 min . Keep it up!


You're definitely not a bad owner. Most important is that the dog has a loving home.


----------



## The Mack (Mar 24, 2007)

You guys should be able to turn off pictures/images so that they dont load. They just appear as a link, if you want to see the image you just click the link...
then watch the grass grow


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well what I do is right click on each pic individually and click on "view image" then after it loads I hit the back button and go to the next pic. If I hadn't done it here it would have took almost half and hour to be done.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, that butt shot is awesome 

I love your posts because you are such an ideal Sibe owner - 14 miles of hiking is exactly what this breed needs


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

That's an awesome excercise plan you've got there!!! No wonder your boy looks so good  Keep up the great work and feel free to PM me anytime you are ready to start the pull training or have any Husky questions


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

That's one heck of a workout.. whew.. You make me tired just thinking about walking/jogging that much in one day. By the time he starts competing you both will look like Hercules!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

yodarunner said:


> That's one heck of a workout.. whew.. You make me tired just thinking about walking/jogging that much in one day. By the time he starts competing you both will look like Hercules!!


Nah I have no plans to compete him. I am just doing it because I enjoy it.


----------



## Asia (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a beautiful dog!!! Great pictures.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

What a beautiful dog...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

RBark said:


>


I can see why you hike so much. Those are some of the most beautiful pictures I've seen in a very long time. You can tell how much he loves it in each picture.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

That's so awesome you do all that for the dog's well being. You can tell he's happy too. (maybe even a little spoiled) He even knows you'll chase him all the way to the park in your pajamas if he wants you to....


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind comments.

Teddie, I love those two as well. One other favorite I have is

http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee259/stalkbarker/5-3.jpg

It looks much more amazing when it's in full resolution. I'm going to be framing a few of those. I have a lot more hiking pictures but this trip is my favorite so far. Someone taught me a better method of taking pictures, I have always taken pictures from first person perspective (I.E. Standing straight and pointing at the target from my eye level)

However my friend taught me to take pictures from low ground looking up, and as you can see, some of those shots are amazing. I am hoping to have many more good pictures from now on.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

RBark said:


> Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind comments.
> 
> Teddie, I love those two as well. One other favorite I have is
> 
> ...


I've found that to be true also. It picks up so much more than if it's just straight on. Ollie is a beautiful dog, I've found myself looking at the background though lol . I couldn't imagine seeing it in person; it takes my breath away just looking at the pictures. Here in Texas there aren't many places like that.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

There's so many places to go in California. Lake Tahoe's Desolation Wilderness.. Redwood Forest, Beaches, rainforest-like areas in Santa Cruz, Giant granite mountians. I hope I can visit them all in my lifetime LOL.


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say I love all your pictures. Ollie is gorgeous and so is your kitty!! I hope someday to be as good of a husky companion as you! I hope you can find some wonderful places to hike up north as well (didn't you say in one post you wanted to move north?)


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

snow said:


> Just wanted to say I love all your pictures. Ollie is gorgeous and so is your kitty!! I hope someday to be as good of a husky companion as you! I hope you can find some wonderful places to hike up north as well (didn't you say in one post you wanted to move north?)


Thanks!

Yes, I want to move up north. The Bay Area is a difficult and busy place for a deaf person such as myself. I wanted to move up to a less populated area, get a cozy home, large yard, decent job. I haven't decided where yet. Canada? Northern states? All canditates.. as long as it's out of the city.


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Canada. I don't know what the rules are about transitioning pets in between countries, but I would assume it would be easier than changing continents. It might be hard to get a job in Canada, depending on what position you'd want... But I think that if you buy land there, it would be easier. I highly recommend Victoria. Obviously you don't want to be IN the city, but right outside might be real nice. Or if you're interested in the East Coast, Nova Scotia is gorgeous. I want to move to Montreal myself, or Vancouver.

If you want less populated, parts of Alaska are pretty vacant!!! Though I'm sure you can find that in the northern Rockies of the U.S. too.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

snow said:


> I'm a big fan of Canada. I don't know what the rules are about transitioning pets in between countries, but I would assume it would be easier than changing continents. It might be hard to get a job in Canada, depending on what position you'd want... But I think that if you buy land there, it would be easier. I highly recommend Victoria. Obviously you don't want to be IN the city, but right outside might be real nice. Or if you're interested in the East Coast, Nova Scotia is gorgeous. I want to move to Montreal myself, or Vancouver.
> 
> If you want less populated, parts of Alaska are pretty vacant!!! Though I'm sure you can find that in the northern Rockies of the U.S. too.


All of that sounds nice. I just want to be in an area where houses are about $250,000. That's my only real condition. I don't want to be in the middle of the boons having to drive 100 miles to work so outside a city is fine. Jobs.. well, being a deaf man the only reason I make decent money right now in HVAC (Heating and Air conditioning) is because my father owns the company.But he is closing it in 2 years I'm back to the only thing I really can do, that's approximate minimum wage jobs. *shrug* such is life.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

RBark said:


> All of that sounds nice. I just want to be in an area where houses are about $250,000. That's my only real condition. I don't want to be in the middle of the boons having to drive 100 miles to work so outside a city is fine. Jobs.. well, being a deaf man the only reason I make decent money right now in HVAC (Heating and Air conditioning) is because my father owns the company.But he is closing it in 2 years I'm back to the only thing I really can do, that's approximate minimum wage jobs. *shrug* such is life.


I'm with you there!! I don't like cities at all! Wayyyy too busy and wayyyy too crowded. Although I admit I would have no problem being in the boonies operating a self-sustaining ranch!!! It's my dream. Not very likely to happen because it takes so much $$$ to start one these days but I'd be happy with a hobby farm too.

BTW, check your PM inbox, I replied to your message


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

OC_Spirit said:


> I'm with you there!! I don't like cities at all! Wayyyy too busy and wayyyy too crowded. Although I admit I would have no problem being in the boonies operating a self-sustaining ranch!!! It's my dream. Not very likely to happen because it takes so much $$$ to start one these days but I'd be happy with a hobby farm too.
> 
> BTW, check your PM inbox, I replied to your message


Whoops, so you did. I missed it! I'll read it! And yeah, being able to work from home would make living out in the woods a awesome thing.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

RBark said:


>


Maybe it's because we had a Lord of the Rings marathon last week, but I'm expecting to see Orcs on Wargs coming over the hill. 

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Maybe it's because we had a Lord of the Rings marathon last week, but I'm expecting to see Orcs on Wargs coming over the hill.
> 
> Beautiful pictures.


Haha. Yeah, I'd start saying my prayers if that happened.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

RBark said:


> When I got him he was out of breath on 3 mile walk. After doing 3 miles per walk three times a day I increased it more and more. Now we do 4-6 miles in the morning before work then 6-10 after work. So he's doing much better. But this is on flat paved trail, he was beat after doing 14 miles of uphill and downhill.
> 
> So it's time to work on trail hiking more, once he gets his energy back it's time to pull! That, and I need equipment and have no clue what I need. But I'll be sure to ask you about it when I'm ready. Thanks.


OMG When I'm ready for a personal trainer I'll look you up ok? You make me feel like a sloth!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> OMG When I'm ready for a personal trainer I'll look you up ok? You make me feel like a sloth!


Haha, you don't want to know our current training regiment now, then! It makes what I posted 2 months ago look like chump work. But after he gains a couple pounds I think he will be conditioned perfectly for hiking on granite mountains. Mt. Tallac is going to be our first test as soon as the snow melts. I think his pads have toughened up enough, and his muscles are flexible and strong enough, as well as having the appropiate stamina to make it. If we make it to the top, then we're both in perfect conditioned peak and ready to tackle the world!

(does Rocky Balboa dance)


----------



## Bascerballer4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Adorable pup man. Nice different colored eyes.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

RBark said:


> (does Rocky Balboa dance)


ROFLMAO Oh god. I haven't thought of that movie in YEARS! That was the theme song of my childhood gang. 

Our name was PAPOD. People and ponies of Dewdney. We were TUFF! 

We even had a fart closet. I never had to use it and all my friends were convinced there was something wrong with me. I was so ashamed.


----------



## Bascerballer4 (Oct 12, 2007)

How old are your pups?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

That's funny Chrissy. I was never in a gang!  I feel left out when everyone talks about theirs! LOL.

Bascerballer, he is 2 1/2 years old.


----------

